# 24/32/48 Ball



## James Li (Jun 4, 2017)

24 ball 









32 ball-1





32 ball-2 on the way , soon

48 ball


----------



## James Li (Jun 10, 2017)

32 ball is ok now


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

James Li said:


> 32 ball is ok now


 
我真喜欢你的魔方！！！！！！！


----------



## James Li (Jul 15, 2017)

new 48 cube pillow


----------

